# A nice bench-top sander for detail work



## jaxx

wow does your shop look clean

nice machine


----------



## SCOTSMAN

too clean to be a real jock LOL nice looking sander just kidding Alistair


----------



## jockmike2

I've bought a few tools from harbor freight and have only been stung once on a little lathe. That was my fault impulse buying, and it even looked like junk. But the other stuff I've gotten there I've been happy with. Including the 15.00 dollar furniture dollys that work great to make a machine in the shop mobile, the ones I got even had locks on the hard rubber wheels. I just had to make up something to anchor the machine to the dolly.


----------



## chamoruboy

I've got the exact same sander and I really love it. I was using the 120 grit belt that was on the machine when I bought it and it did a really nice job. It was very easy to finish off the rest by hand with 220.

The belt finally broke after months of extensive use and I had to replace it. luckily I had bought spare belts when I bought the machine. To my great suprise (because I was not paying attention to detail when I bought the spare belts) the spares I bought were of a much finer grit. I believe 220.

I was mad at myself because the results from the new belt were amazing. I could have saved a ton of sanding by hand if I had just paid attention to the grits on the belts.

Curse the belt makers for making them so darn durable that it took forever to break so I can discover that the replacements I bought were tenfold better.

P.S. I use a lot of dense and very hard woods and this little guy has not had any issue. I guess with the narrow belt design it doesn't require that much force.


----------

